# Another coat of paint.



##  (Oct 19, 2009)

There must have been an angel holding this thing up.  It's all 2x6's.


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Another coat of paint.

It's called a Can't I lever.


----------



## peach (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Another coat of paint.

I've seen an engineer span 2x4 further than that!

What a rookie!


----------



## peach (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Another coat of paint.

Did they have a permit?


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Another coat of paint.

Peach,

They did have a permit for a re-roof.  There was no way to put post and beam to hold it up because the post would have encroached into the turning radius of the garage so it had to come down.


----------



## beach (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Another coat of paint.

How far in do the rafters go? When I was framing, our rule of thumb was 2/3 in and 1/3 out, sistered onto the rafters with staggered nailing.....(but only 2'6" cantilever for 2X6 joists or rafters) But like Peach said, engineers can calculate some pretty crazy stuff! Does it snow there???


----------



## peach (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: Another coat of paint.

Hi Tiger..

since when is a garage required by code?

Did the plan reviewer miss something (apparently, yes)..


----------



##  (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: Another coat of paint.

Hey there Peach,

The planning dept. requires covered parking for two cars.  The property in question was built in the 60's and the patio cover was built without permit by the roofer doing the re-roof.  The rafters of the patio cover are perpendicular to the rafters of the house so they cut two of the house rafters to allow the patio rafters to stick into the roof structure 48".


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: Another coat of paint.

Ya'll are all washed up.  No permit required.

It's not structural; it's an awning (window shade).

(Well, George Roberts isn't here and somebody has to say it).   

Uncle Bob


----------

